# Form 80 employment



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, 
I used to drive uber eats during studies, is it ok to mention it in form 80 employment history for visa application 189. 

Please guide, anyone experienced the same issue? 

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Shaikh307 said:


> Hi,
> I used to drive uber eats during studies, is it ok to mention it in form 80 employment history for visa application 189.
> 
> Please guide, anyone experienced the same issue?
> ...


Yes, why wouldn't it be OK. 

You have to mention everything under the definition of employment in Form 80 - it is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment assessment form.


----------



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

But I din’t mention this while submitting my EOI and visa application, because It was a casual and din’t exactly remember the dates. So , will it effect if the information in form 80, EOI and Visa Application is different? and does immigration verify these casual jobs with employers?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Shaikh307 said:


> But I din’t mention this while submitting my EOI and visa application, because It was a casual and din’t exactly remember the dates. So , will it effect if the information in form 80, EOI and Visa Application is different? and does immigration verify these casual jobs with employers?


Just to share my personal choices:

EOI - I only mentioned the employment I am claiming points for in the last 10 years. Some people mention everything, including employment they are not claiming points for.

Visa Application - I mentioned all my employment in the last 10 years, the ones I am claiming points for and the ones I am not claiming points for (e.g. casual jobs). 

Form 80 - I mentioned all my employment, as defined by the form - this includes volunteer work too. 

You can be consistent in omitting it, or seek to include it now (you can always submit a Notification of Incorrect Answers to your visa application and enter all the info you omitted). Goes without saying, seeking the advice of a MARA agent will give you the most accurate info.


----------



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks alot. What If I don’t remember the exact dates of those casual employments? Because a few were just for a week and a month.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have the same casa. I did casual employment (security) and drove uber eats. This is what I did:

EOI: I only added professional employment.

Visa Application: Same as EOI

Form 80: All casual employment and professional as well.


----------



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

So did you receive grant for 189, or waiting for the response?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Shaikh307 said:


> Thanks alot. What If I don’t remember the exact dates of those casual employments? Because a few were just for a week and a month.


Try to find out approximate dates? You can say so in Part T of the Form 80.

Like I said - it is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment verification form. They want to have a complete understanding of who you are as a person.

E.g. what if one of your colleagues in those few weeks, or someone you delivered food to, was under surveillance by intelligence authorities as a person of interest in a crime etc. They would want to know that. I'm speculating here, but you get the idea. 

Just be transparent. 

I'm currently waiting for my 190 to be finalised (details in my signature).


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have lodged the 190 last month.


----------



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

How did you mention the exact dates for casual employments like ubereats and security jobs? since I did unereats on and off and security as well for different companies on tfn few were just for a week and so..


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

I did 10 to 12 shifts over a course of 8 months. I put the 1st month and last month. June 2017 to Feb 2018. Also mentioned that this was casual work. Put all employment that was on TFN.


----------



## Shaikh307 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks alot bro.


----------

